# ZFS Mount Same Pool Under Two Jails



## okoneill (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi,
I have a zpool 'storage' and zsh filesystem 'storage/jails' on /jails. I would like to have the following in my fstab, but since zfs doesn't kick in until after fstab, this doesn't work.


```
/jails/www/usr/local/www       /jails/smb/usr/home/www nullfs  rw      0      0
```

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to accomplish this? Is it possible to set multiple mount points for a zfs filesystem? Is there a way to enable zfs and mount its filesystems before fstab is read?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2011)

okoneill said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to accomplish this?


Add it to the specific fstab for the jail. Jails start later and can have their 'own' fstab.


```
jail_internetz_mount_enable="YES"
```
And /etc/fstab.internetz (on the host) contains:

```
/usr/ports                      /jails/j1/usr/ports                  nullfs  rw,noatime      0       0
```

/usr/ports/ is a ZFS filesystem:

```
dice@molly:~>zfs list tank/FreeBSD/ports
NAME                 USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
tank/FreeBSD/ports  46.3G  1.27T   347M  /usr/ports
```


----------

